# Sweet Home Alabama Shawl - Let's Knit! Magazine response!



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wooooo hooooooo!!!!!! I told everyone that when I could announce I'd let you all know when my shawl was going to be in the magazine and which one it is - It's "LET'S KNIT!" I got a response and it's NOW! See the response below:


Hi Vicki,

Your shawl is in our July issue (LK44) which goes on sale this Friday (10th June) in the UK. I'm not sure if it would be the same date in the US though. I'll find out and let you know.

Thanks

Adrienne


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adrienne Chandler,
Deputy Editor,
Let's Knit! Magazine,
Colchester,
Essex,
CO2 8JY.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Kewel! Will have to go out and buy that mag as soon as it hits the states. Could this be the start of a new career for you????


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

lol...I dunno. I never expected even this so I'm just floating on air today after having been sitting on pins & needles for a month!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

To say I'm completely over the moon is an understatement!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations! It is a great feeling!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome acheivement!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations! It is a great feeling!


    :shock: :shock: :shock:

I just cant stop grinning!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!!! Wha Hooooooooooo is right! Congratulations. You did such a great job it certainly does belong in a magazine. You cheeks are gonna get sore from grinning. Keep up the good work and do it again. Did you see the download new magazine from Interweave on knitting daily? It's all on modular knitting, including entrelac. It's really hot right now and the thing to knit. Again, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Wow!!! Wha Hooooooooooo is right! Congratulations. You did such a great job it certainly does belong in a magazine. You cheeks are gonna get sore from grinning. Keep up the good work and do it again. Did you see the download new magazine from Interweave on knitting daily? It's all on modular knitting, including entrelac. It's really hot right now and the thing to knit. Again, I'm so happy for you.


  My cheeks are hurting already!

No I didn't see it. I subscribe to Interweave and not sure why I haven't received my current copy. Hm....


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

CONGRATS And hopefully many more published patterns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FANTASTIC.... What an acomplishment. Of course, so deserved. I LOVE your shawl. Will definitely have to look for magazine. I hope you have a bottle of good wine and a fresh stash of chocolate. Today is an official LOST DAY. No work, just bask in the glory!

(The interweave mag. was a download $!0. I don't think it's the regular issue - may be wrong.)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> CONGRATS And hopefully many more published patterns.


Thank you so much!! :XD:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FANTASTIC.... What an acomplishment. Of course, so deserved. I LOVE your shawl. Will definitely have to look for magazine. I hope you have a bottle of good wine and a fresh stash of chocolate. Today is an official LOST DAY. No work, just bask in the glory!
> 
> (The interweave mag. was a download $!0. I don't think it's the regular issue - may be wrong.)


Thanks for letting me know. Was a little peeved with Interweave so now I don't have to be 

No work? No kidding! lol....thank you so much for your kind words. The wine and chocolate will have to wait for this evening but you KNOW I'll be indulging!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

If there's anyone that still wants the pattern that hasn't purchased it yet it's here http://www.etsy.com/listing/61478617/pdf-shawl-reese-witherspoon-and-sweet

Thanks to all my knittingparadise knitters who already purchased! Pssst! Here's a secret - the price is now $7.00 on my web site but if you'd like a copy it'll be $5.00 for KP peeps only! Just send me a PM with your Paypal addy and I'll send you an invoice


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> CONGRATS And hopefully many more published patterns.


I love your bluebonnets. That's the main thing I miss from not living in Texas anymore.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! great job.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats, I hope this is the beginning of many more published patterns for you 
That shawl is gorgeous! I'm sending a pm


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

kmk3296 said:


> Congrats, I hope this is the beginning of many more published patterns for you
> That shawl is gorgeous! I'm sending a pm


Thanks dahhhlin! I sent on the invoice. It may show as StellasKnits - that's my Etsy shop.

All my patterns can be seen at http://www.etsy.com/shop/StellasKnits?section_id=6774861


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link to your shop. You've got great patterns!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

That is fantastic!!

Myra


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Your shawl is really lovely! How much experience should a knitter have to attempt this project?


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I wad going to ask for the pattern --- I'll be haunting the magazine racks for it!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Congratulations!!! I wad going to ask for the pattern --- I'll be haunting the magazine racks for it!!


The pattern isn't going to be available in the magazine. Just pictures with a link to my Etsy shop. The pattern is available here http://www.etsy.com/listing/61478617/pdf-shawl-reese-witherspoon-and-sweet for $7.00 BUT only for KP peeps, if you'd like the pattern, just send me a PM and I'll send you a paypal invoice for $5.00!

Vicki


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Mpetrueng said:


> Your shawl is really lovely! How much experience should a knitter have to attempt this project?


I estimate that it would be an advanced beginner. It's really nothing but knitting an purling (no cabling) and a beginner level crochet knowledge for the border. The shawl is made on the diagonal from corner to corner and, I think, is easily memorized for those days and nights you want to lose yourself in your knitting! I admit that's why it's one of my faves!


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Way to go !! It is always exciting when someone has such good news to share. Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very well done. Congrats on you achivement. I will be sending a pm. I love it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I'll be searching for the magazine!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Terrific! I'm happy for you!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you but the picture is prettier than the ones on the ground. Drought has made havoc with the wildflowers this year. Now wild fires may destroy the seed.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

headlemk said:


> sweetnessprecious said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS And hopefully many more published patterns.
> ...


Thanks, but the drought has really hurt the wildflowers this year.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> lol...I dunno. I never expected even this so I'm just floating on air today after having been sitting on pins & needles for a month!


I completely understand your rush! It is an AMAZING feeling! Good job. I don't buy a lot of Mags but this one I will as soon as it is available! Good Job!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Well done sweetie! I am SO PROUD OF YOU!! I will buying the magazine and showing it to my sister on Sunday when I see her! Its published not far from me btw!


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Your shawl is beautiful!

Renate


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations you deserve it,


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl. You are so talented. Congratulations.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats,
Great job. Hope this opens a very nice door for your future knitting projects.
Keep smiling, you earned it.
Linda


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

April_Showers said:


> Well done sweetie! I am SO PROUD OF YOU!! I will buying the magazine and showing it to my sister on Sunday when I see her! Its published not far from me btw!


Oooh you're in the UK!!! I'm so jealous. I'll be buying up a few copies myself when it hits the U.S. You'll have to let me know what you think of the article. It's supposed to be in an article about celebrity inspired knits. I have no idea what sort of role the pictures of the shawl are going to play so I'm anxious to hear.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations Missvix, that's some accomplishment! Good for you, I'm so happy for you. BTW, love that shawl.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

congrates its beautiful too.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies! Anxiously awaiting tomorrow to see if it brings any views/purchases into my Etsy shop


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!! How wonderful. It is a beautiful work of art and you surely deserve to be recognized.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats, your shawl is beauitful. Love the colors. I'm gonna have to figure out how pay pal works know.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW Congrats. It is wonderful when others notice what we have worked so hard for. Enjoy your spotlight.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! Can't wait to buy the magazine.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Exquisite!! This is the first time I have heard of Let's Knit magazine and went to their site. Really nice free patterns. 

I have found the knitting magazine's in the UK are far more refined and sophisticated than the ones here in the USA. Unfortunately prices are to high for a subscription for USA..

I checked e-bay for past issues and see some I will order. 

Thanks!!! And I hope to hear more about what you are knitting.


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Yah! Great job! Congrats!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratultions! It is lovely.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations!! Your shawl is beautiful. :-D


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so exciting for you. Beautiful shawl. So what do you think your next design will be? And yes I plan on buying th mag. Keep up the beautiful work.
Kathy


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations, LOVE LOVE LOVE the shawl. I just went on your site to buy the pattern, but I don't have pay pals. When I clicked on VISA it would not accept. Would love to have the pattern, it would be a near future project. SMILE big, have fun with your new fame.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations !


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

...and so you should be! Wow, and an offer to make one for people? You really are into entralac! So much work; I wouldn't sell it for less than $200, especially if the wool is expensive...congratulations!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Major Congratulations!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

How cool is that?? You're published!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

May I add my congrats to all the other well wishers? 
It is well deserved. You did a magnificent job. We are all so very proud of you! Can you fee the hugs?


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

It's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS.. You deserve every word of praise. DITTO DITTO DITTO...


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Missvix!!!!!!! 
The shawl is Gorgeous, it certainly deserves a spot in a magazine!! So happy for you!! Now I can say "I knew her when"... LOL!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'm sure you will have many more published with your talent.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

what a great feeling to see your creation in print. It was such a wonderful looking project, you can be very proud of yourself. Again Congratulations!!!


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations, keep up the good work!! Wish I had your talent. Lana


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! I will have a drink of wine for you tonight, and one for myself too. 
Hope to see more.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations, have a wonderful day!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Wooooo hooooooo!!!!!! I told everyone that when I could announce I'd let you all know when my shawl was going to be in the magazine and which one it is - It's "LET'S KNIT!" I got a response and it's NOW! See the response below:
> 
> Hi Vicki,
> 
> ...


Congratulations of a beautiful design!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations - I have the pattern and thread. Hope to start on it soon.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats. Hope you continue to make the "Papers". Making things this lovely should be shown off to the whole world. You never know who might want you to make one for them. I can see the Queen of England with one.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Beeeeuuuuutiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

srs said:


> Congratulations!!!! I will have a drink of wine for you tonight, and one for myself too.
> Hope to see more.


lol....thank you so much! I'll raise a toast to everyone here on KP in thanks for your very sweet sweet support!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Congrats. Hope you continue to make the "Papers". Making things this lovely should be shown off to the whole world. You never know who might want you to make one for them. I can see the Queen of England with one.


OMG!!! Wouldn't THAT be something! :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

missyern said:


> Congratulations - I have the pattern and thread. Hope to start on it soon.


Happy knitting dear! Just let me know if you have any questions at all.


----------



## Mema412 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on this achievement. I hope you get a lot more. This is so nice. My office at work is always cold and everyone either wears a shawl or a sweater. You do great work.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't forget if you'd like the pattern, it's in my shop for $7.00 now but for all your lovely support while I was on pins and needles waiting for final word that it would be in the magazine, I'm keeping it at $5.00 for KP peeps only! Just send me a PM (private message at the top of the screen) with your paypal email account address and I'll send you a paypal invoice.

If you don't have paypal and don't want to sign up, checks are fine too. Just send a PM and we'll work it out.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations, may this day be the start of many more like it to come your way. You are deserving of all this praise and more, GREAT JOB.
Take care, adele


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

You go Girl! Outstanding.


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful Shawl! Congratulations!


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! It's beautiful and love the colors!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies! That kind of support is why I just love KP!


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

well done your shawl is beautiful,good luck with any more you do.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Huge kudos and congrats to you! That is fantastic!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations, enjoy your day!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations! I saw that shawl on Etsy and thought "isn't that the same one as on KP?" -- now I know I was right. Its beautiful.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, that is so neat! Well-deserved congrats to you!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

skkp said:


> Congratulations! I saw that shawl on Etsy and thought "isn't that the same one as on KP?" -- now I know I was right. Its beautiful.


Yeppers! It's one in the same - just only $5.00 for the lovely KP peeps! :thumbup:


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

How wonderful! How exciting! Congratulations, Vicki! 

I'll be looking for the July issue of Let's Knit!

Virginia


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Vicki, Congratulations on your achievement. It's a good feeling. That is the most beautiful shawl I have ever seen. I love the color and everything about it. Keep up the good work and God bless you.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh boy! Congratulations! That's quite an achievement. Yippee! What's your favorite way to celebrate?


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats! Now I have to see if our book store will order me this copy. YIPEE!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Excellent !! Way to Go !! Congratulations.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

flginny said:


> How wonderful! How exciting! Congratulations, Vicki!
> 
> I'll be looking for the July issue of Let's Knit!
> 
> Virginia


It's actually the June issue :thumbup: It'll be out in the UK tomorrow (6/10). There's usually about a 3 week delay before we get the current month issue here in the U.S.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

jltrask said:


> Oh boy! Congratulations! That's quite an achievement. Yippee! What's your favorite way to celebrate?


Oh definitely a bottle of wine in the formal dining room on a cruise ship! lol....or, barring that, a bottle of wine on my back deck. :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> lol...I dunno. I never expected even this so I'm just floating on air today after having been sitting on pins & needles for a month!


I'd say you've done a bang up job. Congrats!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Wooooo hooooooo!!!!!! I told everyone that when I could announce I'd let you all know when my shawl was going to be in the magazine and which one it is - It's "LET'S KNIT!" I got a response and it's NOW! See the response below:


How exciting! And what beautiful shawl!!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats from me too. I knew you could do it.


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> If there's anyone that still wants the pattern that hasn't purchased it yet it's here http://www.etsy.com/listing/61478617/pdf-shawl-reese-witherspoon-and-sweet
> 
> Thanks to all my knittingparadise knitters who already purchased! Pssst! Here's a secret - the price is now $7.00 on my web site but if you'd like a copy it'll be $5.00 for KP peeps only! Just send me a PM with your Paypal addy and I'll send you an invoice


missvix61, I would love to do your shawl but could I ask first how difficult is it and is it knit or crochet? I am a 4 year knitter and just now starting to sneek out a little more on patterns. Congrads it is so beautiful.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

It is beautiful. Congratulations! It's like when my nine yr old son hit a home run, he came home and said, "Mom, I can't wipe this smile off my face." YOu're like a "knit star" now.


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!I will go right out tomorrow and buy this magazine although I don't usually use these. Your pattern looks so good. Keep it up girl!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

sandy loves knitting said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > If there's anyone that still wants the pattern that hasn't purchased it yet it's here http://www.etsy.com/listing/61478617/pdf-shawl-reese-witherspoon-and-sweet
> ...


Sandy - I'd say the pattern is an advanced beginner. If you can knit and purl you can make the shawl. While some people think it's entrelac, it's actually not. The only other technique besides knitting and purling is a beginners knowledge of crochet for the border. If you've been knitting for 4 years you should have no problem with the pattern but, I'm always around for help if you need it :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love looking at the gorgeous shawl every day !!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love looking at the gorgeous shawl every day !!! Congratulations!!!


Awww, you're making me blush. Thank you so much! :wink:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on being published, Vicki!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice accomplishment AND compliment....not to mention that your shawl is beautiful, too.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh My, How absolutely beautiful. I can see why you are on Cloud Nine. I know we are all so proud of you.

I get emails from Caron and went in and looked at their patterns. I did find an awfully cute free pattern. It is called a Toggle Jacket. Knit in one piece on 36" circular needle. The link is: 
http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_toggle_jacket.html

Thought someone else might like it too.


----------



## grady (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the Sweet Home Alabama Shawl. Loved the movie, too. 

You are really talented...and I am so glad that someone has acknowledged that talent by putting your creation in a real, live, knitting magazine!!!!

Congratulations on a job well-done.

Grady


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

YEAH!!!!! Congratulations--that is a real accomplishment in the knitting world!

Karen


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy Day! Congrats. Enjoy it all you can. Well deserved.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautuful shawl, great pattern & looks fantastic!
Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's wonderful! Congratulations on a job well done! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so thrilled for you Vicki - I will make sure I pick up a copy in Vancouver.  :thumbup:


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

awesome :thumbup:


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS, WHAT A BEAUTIFUL SHAWL. I WOULD BE WALKING ON AIR TOO. WONDERFUL JOB DONE.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations- Great accomplishment. Keep it up.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats. Blessings for all of your hard work and talent. You worked for it and deserve it. I wish you even more happiness than you are feeling now. I pray you will continue with the wonderful gift you have, and much continued success in your business. 
OUTSTANDING JOB.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations.It looks really thick and warm,just the thing forthe winter weather,in the house over a jumper,though I doubt it was designed for this.More for a social evening out.Love the colour also.Congratulations again and again!!!Shirley from Derbyshire.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Shirley123 said:


> Congratulations.It looks really thick and warm,just the thing forthe winter weather,in the house over a jumper,though I doubt it was designed for this.More for a social evening out.Love the colour also.Congratulations again and again!!!Shirley from Derbyshire.


Thank you so much Shirley! I think that's one of the really nice things about the shawl. You can wear it with anything and it'll go anywhere. The yarn I chose to make the shawl with is completely machine washable and dryable and I actually think it comes out softer after it's been washed and dried!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

SusanM said:


> I am so thrilled for you Vicki - I will make sure I pick up a copy in Vancouver.  :thumbup:


OOH That's awesome! I wonder if you get them in Canada before we get them in the U.S.....?


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations on having your work published. With your talent I'm sure this is just the beginning of much much more. Continued success in all you do.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Hoo-rah, congrats! Sweet shawl!


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

ALL RIGHT!!!!! Good for you!


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Great Job! You deserve being in a magazine. We are proud of you,
Popi


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Well done Vicki, Your shawl is so beautiful,
Congratulations you are a published author!
Jan


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a major accomplishment for one of our own. And well deserved. The shawl is gorgeous as are the other items in your shop. I predict more major successes and a booming knitting career. Well done!

Ellie


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations. Break out the bubbly. Can't wait to see your work in the mag. I hope this is just the beginning for you.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the shawl. The colors are great together. I love the look. It is a beauty. Good Luck


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations. I will definitely go and buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Tell them to send a copy to Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS, missvix61, A STAR IS BORN!!! Keep up the good work. I was born in Va.-----out by the Chesapeake Bay!!
Haven't returned in a longggggg while! May your STAR become bigger each day----God be with you. M ^j^


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Teresa Miller said:


> Congratulations! Tell them to send a copy to Reese Witherspoon.


Ha ha!!! I'd LOVE it if she saw it! I hear she's a knitter too so how awesome would that be!

Don't forget, for KP peeps only, the shawl is $7 in my shop but if you'd like a copy of the pattern just send me a PM and it's yours for $5! I'll send you a paypal invoice (you'll have to send me your email) or you can send a check - either way.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Teresa Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! Tell them to send a copy to Reese Witherspoon.
> ...


Please send invoice to [email protected] Thanks a bunch


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

congrats! what an achievement! You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

How wonderful & exciting! Go Girl! You must be so proud!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > Teresa Miller said:
> ...


Sue, Thanks a bunch! I sent you a Paypal invoice.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Congrats on getting your pattern published. It looks great.

Kathy


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh fantastic! Congratulations! I will be waiting for the "Let's Knit" July issue to get it! What a beautiful job and the colors are just beutiful! So happy for you.

Heidi :thumbup:


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

I am going to my LYS and see if they have it in or the local bookstore. Hopefully it will be out in Ontario,Canada so we can all see your beautiful shawl. I can only imagine how you feel, and it must be wonderful. You deserve this so go for that second bottle of wine.
So happy for you. Congratulations one more time and all the best in your future endeavors.
Cheers! Here's to your success. 
Shirley


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Oh fantastic! Congratulations! I will be waiting for the "Let's Knit" July issue to get it! What a beautiful job and the colors are just beutiful! So happy for you.
> 
> Heidi :thumbup:


Thanks Heidi! It's actually in the June issue that hits the UK shelves tomorrow (6/10) and will arrive in about 3 weeks here in the US.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

srs said:


> I am going to my LYS and see if they have it in or the local bookstore. Hopefully it will be out in Ontario,Canada so we can all see your beautiful shawl. I can only imagine how you feel, and it must be wonderful. You deserve this so go for that second bottle of wine.
> So happy for you. Congratulations one more time and all the best in your future endeavors.
> Cheers! Here's to your success.
> Shirley


Thanks Shirley! I'm dying to hear from someone who sees it!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, okay...misunderstood. Still can't wait to get it! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You go girl! Big hugggggs.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations ! thats awesome.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, how wonderful for you. I just want to add my congratulations to all the many many deserving ones you are receiving. Beautiful shawl, beautiful workmanship. So glad for you.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Oh, okay...misunderstood. Still can't wait to get it! Thanks for the heads up.


No problem! Just want to make sure you get the right issue :thumbup:

Don't forget all the KP peeps get the pattern for $5.00 rather than the $7.00 in my Etsy shop! Just send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you an invoice. Thanks again so much everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

From one VA gal to another, congratulations. You deserve to be proud. Have you come down from the clouds yet?

I have a question about your pattern, well maybe more than one question. Is it a rectangle? Is that entrelac or a basket weave stitch? And what kind of yarn does it call for? I guess I could check your pattern and maybe I'll find the answers, huh? It looks so warm and cozy!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> From one VA gal to another, congratulations. You deserve to be proud. Have you come down from the clouds yet?
> 
> I have a question about your pattern, well maybe more than one question. Is it a rectangle? Is that entrelac or a basket weave stitch? And what kind of yarn does it call for? I guess I could check your pattern and maybe I'll find the answers, huh? It looks so warm and cozy!


Thank you!! The shawl is a rectangle. It is not entrelac and I use worsted weight yarn. Hope that answers your questions :thumbup:


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

The shawl is very beautiful. Congraulation Know we will see many more pattern from you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > From one VA gal to another, congratulations. You deserve to be proud. Have you come down from the clouds yet?
> ...


I hope I didn't offend you with my questions. I was just trying to figure out if I could make it before buying the pattern. I watched the video of entrelac and it seemed impossible to me! And I bought some beautiful Paton's ww wool in a rosy color (currant) at Michael's that was being discontinued. Would 24.5 oz. be enough?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WTG...I just got my forum Newsletter after PMing Admin..sorry late but WTG WOMAN....WOOT!!!

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! I am sooo happy and excited for you!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow!!!!a truly great achievment,now you are on your way.best of luck for the future.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

hi there, thought i would let you know that i also got my email on interweave but the modular knitting that was referred to is not actually in the latest magazine.
it is an add for the purchase of a new e-mag they have which is called "entreknits" and is presumably available by order for $9.99 (i presume that is us)
it certainly reads wonderful and i might have to see about getting it later on.
this is just to let you know.
regards, john


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool Beans John, I have seen the e mag and its pretty great...


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so glad for you, I know that you are very happy. You have done an excelent job on the shawl. I love the pattern and the color of it. Your knitting is so neat. I am so so happy for you. I hope for more for you. A Knitting friend,


Carolynjune


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> lol...I dunno. I never expected even this so I'm just floating on air today after having been sitting on pins & needles for a month!


Ouch! Floating's gotta be more comfortable! Seriously, congratulations! That's an amazing accomplishment of which most knitters can only dream!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


No worries :-D 24.5 oz should be plenty. The yarn I use is Red Heart Soft (Loooooove that yarn!). It comes in 256 yards per skein and takes 5 skeins for the main color and 1 skein of a contrast for the trim. It's definitely not entrelac and if you can knit and purl and have a beginner's knowledge of crochet, you can make this shawl :thumbup: If you have any difficulty at all I'm always available for help - along with all the other wonderful ladies (and a few gents too!) here at KP.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > lol...I dunno. I never expected even this so I'm just floating on air today after having been sitting on pins & needles for a month!
> ...


ha ha! Yes, floating is much more pleasurable :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't forget to PM me if you'd like the pattern for $5 instead of the $7 in my shop. I'll send you a Paypal invoice (or checks are ok too if you don't have Paypal). Just because you ladies (and gents!) are so doggone sweet!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations! 

That is a terrific accomplishment!


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations! You deserve it with such a beautiful piece of work.
Carmella


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies! Just itching to get my hands on a copy of this month's issue....


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Now thanks really nice. You did a fabulous job. Must have knit for years to be that good aye?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I picked up a copy of let's knit this morning and there it is- page 65.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I picked up a copy of let's knit this morning and there it is- page 65.


Woo hoo!!! I want to see it so much! Wish I could get it here in the U.S. already. What does it look like? So excited that I've actually got confirmation that someone saw it in the magazine!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

CanadianAngel said:


> Now thanks really nice. You did a fabulous job. Must have knit for years to be that good aye?


Well, actually I've been knitting for over 40 years. My grandma taught me when I was about 9 so, hm, I'm giving away my age! lol. However, that being said, the shawl really isn't that difficult to make. If you can knit and purl and have a beginners knowledge of crochet, you can make it :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone else pick up a copy of Let's Knit? I'd love to hear about the article. I have visions of my shawl being in a tiny little picture in the bottom left corner buried under 15 other pics. lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wish I could send you a copy missvix but not in the uk sorry.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Hasn't the publisher sent you a copy of the magazine? I'd think that would be a courtesy . . .


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Wish I could send you a copy missvix but not in the uk sorry.


Thanks so much for the thought Ciyona! I wish. I did order a copy of their web site just to make sure I get one but who knows how long it'll take to get here.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Mpetrueng said:


> Hasn't the publisher sent you a copy of the magazine? I'd think that would be a courtesy . . .


Nope. That sure would have been nice. No payment for the use of my pics but I'm really ok with that just for the exposure. But yeah, a copy of the magazine would have been really nice.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You should contact them and see if they will send you one


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> You should contact them and see if they will send you one


That's a thought. I never even thought to ask. I still have the email of the deputy editor that contacted me. Maybe I will ask.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You should, to be published is a wonderful achivement.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Anyone else pick up a copy of Let's Knit? I'd love to hear about the article. I have visions of my shawl being in a tiny little picture in the bottom left corner buried under 15 other pics. lol


It's on the right corner of the page in an article taking up nearly half a page. The article is called 'Captivating Cameos'. It says that you recreated the shawl worn by Reese Witherspoon in the movie 'Sweet Home Alabama' and "...we think it's gorgeous". It then gives the details on how to buy it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

can someone scan it and post it for Missvix if possible so she can see it? If it doesn't infringe on copy rights.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! It must be a wonderful feeling. I have admired the shawl everytime I say it on your avatar.
I even admired how beautifully you draped it. You are a knitting rock star. Enjoy it.

elaine ohs


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else pick up a copy of Let's Knit? I'd love to hear about the article. I have visions of my shawl being in a tiny little picture in the bottom left corner buried under 15 other pics. lol
> ...


Oh sweet! Thank you so much for the details. Interesting though, they told me it was going to be in an article about celebrity inspired knits. Oh well, still cool!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> Congratulations!!! It must be a wonderful feeling. I have admired the shawl everytime I say it on your avatar.
> I even admired how beautifully you draped it. You are a knitting rock star. Enjoy it.
> 
> elaine ohs


  :-D awww, yer makin' me blush. Thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> can someone scan it and post it for Missvix if possible so she can see it? If it doesn't infringe on copy rights.


That's a FABULOUS idea! If anyone has the capability of doing this on their computer I'd love it! If you don't feel comfortable putting it on the public site, just send me a PM and I'll get you my email.


----------



## grady (Apr 27, 2011)

What's a "PM"???

Grady


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

grady said:


> What's a "PM"???
> 
> Grady


PM is "private message". Just click on whoever's name you want to send a message to and you'll see something that says "send PM". Just click on that and you can send a message to individuals without posting it to the entire forum.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Elaine Ohs said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!!! It must be a wonderful feeling. I have admired the shawl everytime I say it on your avatar.
> ...


I often thought the same thing. If you decide to give up knitting, you'd make a great store window designer!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > Elaine Ohs said:
> ...


Awwww, stop! lol. Seriously, you ought to see the pics that went in the trash bin!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just a reminder that if you'd like the pattern for $5.00 please PM me and don't purchase it from my shop. I'll just send you a paypal invoice or you can send me a check either way is good. I've had a couple people purchase off my store site (thank you thank you!) and I didn't notice that they were KP peeps. I just refunded them after they brought it to my attention, so not a huge deal but I wouldn't want people to worry that they were going to pay more if they didn't have to.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my gosh...I'm so hurt. Someone left me negative feedback on my Etsy shop because they said they were disappointed that the shawl is a triangle and not a rectangle shape. My feedback on Etsy is perfect and I'm just beside myself as to what to do. To clear up any confusion at all, the shawl is most definitely a RECTANGLE and NOT a triangle.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! The shawl is just gorgeous. What a nice reason to have a sore face (from GRINNING HAPPILY). I have sent you a PM with my Paypal addy so I can purchase the pattern from you. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't offer any original praise because everyone has used up all I could think of so I will have to say DITTO. Beautiful, nice, lovely, wow, fantastic, all seem to understate the praise to offer you for all of the beauty and hard work you have produced.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

alpajem said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! The shawl is just gorgeous. What a nice reason to have a sore face (from GRINNING HAPPILY). I have sent you a PM with my Paypal addy so I can purchase the pattern from you. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


Thanks Essie! Can you see my great big wave from "across the pond"? I sent you a paypal invoice for $5.00 for the pattern. I'll send it on to your email once I receive the confirmation. Right back atcha with those crafty hugs!!

Vicki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh btw Vicki I think my hubby is going to let me get both the shawl and the pattern next month. Can I choose the colors?


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Will get it first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Ronnie123 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a lovely shawl, love the colour too. Congratulations on getting it in the magazine. Very well done to you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

April_Showers said:


> Will get it first thing tomorrow!


Yea!! Looking forward to it. :-D


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! That is so exciting!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> oh my gosh...I'm so hurt. Someone left me negative feedback on my Etsy shop because they said they were disappointed that the shawl is a triangle and not a rectangle shape. My feedback on Etsy is perfect and I'm just beside myself as to what to do. To clear up any confusion at all, the shawl is most definitely a RECTANGLE and NOT a triangle.


Try not to let it bother you, although I know it does. There are all kinds of nuts in this world, unfortunately.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> missvix61 said:
> 
> 
> > oh my gosh...I'm so hurt. Someone left me negative feedback on my Etsy shop because they said they were disappointed that the shawl is a triangle and not a rectangle shape. My feedback on Etsy is perfect and I'm just beside myself as to what to do. To clear up any confusion at all, the shawl is most definitely a RECTANGLE and NOT a triangle.
> ...


Thank you :thumbup: I know I shouldn't get upset about 1 negative in all the positives I have but, uff, it did bother me. Thankfully, I contacted the lady and helped her understand that she'd just misread the pattern. You do, indeed start off making a triangle because you're working from corner to corner. But once it's wide enough you start going straight. So, after explaining this to her she understood and changed her feedback. I slept much better last night than I expected to.


----------



## 2muchyn (Mar 7, 2011)

how do we do this?/


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > missvix61 said:
> ...


What a nice person you are, going way more than the extra mile to make your customer happy, now that in my opnion is superior customer service.


----------



## grady (Apr 27, 2011)

Here! Here!

Grady


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I know how disappointed I would be if I had purchased a pattern I was unable to look at and it turned out totally different than I thought it was. In this case, it was just a lady who didn't understand that pattern and I wanted to be sure she didn't have any hard feelings by thinking she'd wasted her money. 

If anyone is interested in the pattern, just for KP peeps, just send me a PM and the pattern is yours for only $5 rather than the $7 in my shop.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am glad you got it settled Missvix, I wasn't aware that someone could change their feedback answers. You just send them my way and I'll tell them how nice you are. Just remember no one is perfect and if that was a reason to give a negative feed she was definately wrong. Your creation is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I am glad you got it settled Missvix, I wasn't aware that someone could change their feedback answers. You just send them my way and I'll tell them how nice you are. Just remember no one is perfect and if that was a reason to give a negative feed she was definately wrong. Your creation is absolutely beautiful.


Awww thanks Ciyona! That was exactly why she left a negative because she got the pattern and thought it was a triangle shape and not rectangle. She just misread that pattern.

Yep, a negative feedback on Etsy can be changed via a feature called "kiss & make up". It's sort of a dumb name but if someone wants to change their feedback it can be done that way.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I hope it didn't stay on your feedback once she changed it.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Nope! It changed from the negative with the comment she had there to a positive with a very nice comment.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is great! Sometimes I do things before I think it through too so I guess I know how she feels and all this is just as embarassing to her as well. The good thing is she got her answers and like all of us learned to think before she reacts. As for how you handled the situation I am glad you called her and got it straightend out. That shows that you were trained right in what you do and customer service is important. Guess that is something the young ones don't get yet. I have seen many business forget that it is the customer that makes or breaks them. I stand behind any business that goes the extra mile to satisfy their clients.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I totally agree Ciyona! First I was really mad but when I calmed down and thought about it I knew that I would be upset myself if I'd purchased something and it wasn't what I thought it was and no way to fix it. Even though the error was on her part for not reading through the pattern fully, I can certainly understand a "gut" reaction and I sure wanted to make sure that she was happy and actually did get what she wanted which was a rectangular shawl pattern


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I can hardly wait til next month. I just need to figure out what colous I would like and I think getting one you make makes it that much more special for me.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh absolutely! It's so much more special when you've created something yourself


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have done that with some jewelry not good enough yet to create with yarn.


----------



## MelaM810 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's so pretty! Congratulations on having it published!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Mela!


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! You must be on top of the world! It's quite lovely.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> Congratulations! You must be on top of the world! It's quite lovely.


Oooooh yeah! I've been floating now since I heard they were going to put it in the magazine


----------



## MaryW (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought a copy of the "Sweet Home Alabama" Shawl...can't wait to get it...!!! How I wish I had a talent...!!!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Just keep knitting and experience and talent will follow.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

MaryW said:


> I just bought a copy of the "Sweet Home Alabama" Shawl...can't wait to get it...!!! How I wish I had a talent...!!!


Just keep at it! You'll be a pro in no time at all. Just takes practice :thumbup: Just let me know if you need any help at all with the pattern.

Vicki


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Just keep knitting and experience and talent will follow.


Exactly! Just keep on keepin' on! :thumbup:


----------



## MaryW (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank You...!!!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl, I have been looking at it ever since I got on this site & I just wonder how in the world did she make that beautiful shawl. You have talent for sure. Congratulations too.
Keep up the good work. Rene


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Rene! I just went back and looked at this thread after some time - sorry I didn't thank you earlier for your kind words


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Congratulation.


----------

